# Chances of IUI working



## skippy3165 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi, just wondering if anyone know what the odds are of IUI working and also where I can get some stats on the success rates on IUI.  Thank you.


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi skippy,

i think the odds for iui are not amazing..it all depends on age etc, but they are somewhere in the region of 15-20% per cycle, depending on how many follies there are/sperm quality.

hope this helps
Ginny xxx


----------

